# Tractor comparison: Kubota M-125X versus CaseIH5240



## JD3430

OK, sorry to beat my tractor search saga to death at your expense, but if you can offer any non-biased insights, I'd greatly appreciate it. I'll set it up like a boxing match.

In this corner: 1996 Case IH 5240 Maxxum 4WD cab, 4,400 hrs $27,500 + $500 delivery
In this corner: 2005 Kubota M-125X 4WD cab 2,500 hrs $32,750 delivered

Both units appear to be in good to very good condition. Edge to the Kubota overall. Both show a little over 100 PTO HP. Both show 20-gpm pump flow. Both weigh about 10K. (K=9,700lbs Case-IH=10,100lbs)

CaseIH is obviously $5,000 cheaper, but has 2,000 more hours and will need front tires soon. So I would think adding $1,500 for front tires mounted would be fair. So really the 5240 is a $29,000 tractor. Then I need to add $500 for delivery. So now I'm at $29,500. The Case-IH tugs at my "cummins-US made-buy American" feelings. However, they're both used, so it's not like I'm buying a new Japanese tractor from factory
Both tractors have left hand reverser. The Kubota has a lot more "high tech" gadgets including electo/hyd front & rear locking differentials, a sweet armrest control system, swivel seat and a buddy seat. Neither tractor has much emmissions crap. Kubota cab is roomier and with buddy seat would be so much fun for taking my boy along and showing him how to drive and spend time together. I'm sure buddy seat could be added to 5240.

In my heart, I think the Case-IH is built tougher because I think the 6cyl Cummins is stoopid tough, but I don't think for one minute the Kubota 5cyl isn't pretty tough, either. In fact, I hear that 5cyl was one of Kubota's best. Don't know much about either transmission. I'm currently a Kubota owner and after 1,000 hrs on the one I have now, it's been repair-free. Just a little fragile on the cab around branches. Super tough little tractor.
For some reason, i can't get myself to say "kubota is tougher than Case-IH" the words just won't roll off my tongue.....

OK, I'll sit and read your opinions. Please keep 'em useful and un-biased if possible. Thanks to you all.


----------



## Vol

Kubota is almost ten years newer.....thats a big deal.

Regards, Mike


----------



## kyfred

Sounds like you have found a good tractor. I own a Kubota M5030SU 4WD . I am not a fan of foreign tractors but mine was practically new when I bought it and about 2600 hrs later the only thing I have had to replace is tires and a battery. I am satisfied with mine and would buy orange again. Most everyone I know that has Kubotas will usually buy Kubota again.


----------



## rjmoses

Without seeing the paint on them, I would lean towards the Kubota. $3000 is not really that much of a price difference, but 2000 hours is a big difference.

Take a look at the finer things such as cleanliness, lubrication (oil, tranny fluid, grease zerts, etc), pedal wear, scratches, dirt in the cracks, and other things. In used equipment, there will always be some wear and tear because s*** happens, but the overall impression is what counts.

A two year old tractor with 1000 hours could be trashed by a careless person while a 20 year old with 5000 hours and proper care could be as good as gold. Looking at the finer things will give you clues as to how each tractor was take care of by the previous owner.

Good luck and I hope this helps.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430

Kubota above

I have a little more info:
Rear tires on the CaseIH look like they have dry rot cracks in them (but not on sidewalls). Looks like rear tires would be in the near future, too.

I wish I could find a more worthy "opponent" for the M125X. This may be the best buy for the buck. I just don't have a lot of $ to spend.

BTW: ralph, the paint on the Kubota is a little faded, seems like the orange fades. The paint of the Case-IH looks pretty good.

Case


----------



## Gearclash

Can't speak for Kubotas so I will just make the following comments about the Maxxums:



> The Case-IH tugs at my "cummins-US made-buy American" feelings.


Reality is that much of these tractors were made in various parts of Europe; I think the engine was U.S. made, and yes, they are tough. Unless something stupid happens the 6B/T will run 15,000hrs.



> The Kubota has a lot more "high tech" gadgets including electo/hyd front & rear locking differentials


The Maxxums do have the rear diff lock standard.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42

I have an m125x and have put 1000 hours through mine and have no complaints. Strong tractor, great at cold starting in sub zero weather. paint has faded very badly though and only three years old. I would buy another.


----------



## jeff outwest

Kubotas are taking a hold here. The guys that have them =, love em. If I were in the used tractor market; I would look at a new Kubota. Guys that were green have gone orange. Lot more tractor for the buck.


----------



## swmnhay

I would look at a new Kubota they have a pretty good finance plan I think.

Was just talking with a friend and he bought a new kubota 28 hp for $17 a month more then a used JD.

Bobcat runs Kubota motors in them.Bulllet proof and start in cold weather.

I'm think about a Kubota 135 but havn't got my wallet out yet.

Dealer had told me they were coming out with some larger tractors upto 175 hp and I've been waiting on that.


----------



## Mike120

I've run both but owned neither (other than old IH's). I really like the Cummings engine and the 16 partial power-shift tranny in the Case. I'm also old, grumpy and like red better than orange as a color for tractors. Around here there are a lot more dealers for Kubota than Case, but most of the dealers went to Kubota because they couldn't sell NHs or MFs. The CaseIH dealers are fewer, but they are often higher quality dealerships. When you need parts in a hurry, quick repairs, or a loaner tractor you don't want to deal with some village's idiot. Better the devil you know.........

Another issue is the difference between Hy-Tran and UDT transmission oil. If you swap implements you'll get cross contamination and I don't know if they are compatible. I can run Hy-Gard in my JD's and Fords, but I can't put it in a CaseIH and that's one reason I don't have any. I'm just picky about that one and hate changing the fluid any more than I have to.


----------



## Josh in WNY

One other thing to consider... dealer support. Can you get good support for both? Would you prefer working with the service department at one dealer over the other?

Where I am, it wouldn't matter as the CaseIH and Kubota brands are from the same dealer.


----------



## JD3430

I can only afford about $500-550/month payment for another tractor. New 125-135 is out of the question, but I realize it makes the most sense. Payments would be close to $1,000/mo
Kubota's seem so reliable that buying one with 2,500hrs on it doesn't scare me too much (maybe a litte).


----------



## deadmoose

2000 hours is a full year of full time work. Thats huge.

Little things can tell a lot. The pics do not load for me so I cannot see the paint. Description of fading tells me all or most of its life was spent outside without a roof over it. Besides faded paint I can't tell what affect that has. Maybe someone else can.

The rest of the machines should have signs as mentioned above as to use or abuse as well as maintenance programs. That is important. I have almost taught myself that when buying even though my natural born and trained instinct always overlooked flaws without adding up there true cost in favor of thrift.

As far as engines every Bobcat I seem to see has a Kubota in it. That tells me something. Highly respected Bobcat using new Kubotas. My knowledge here is limited as well- just happened to notice article about new 500? Series.

Any idea of maintenance or use history? Price sounds real nice on the pretty orange one. Is it a good deal or a problem waiting to happen?


----------



## slowzuki

If you look around and aren't in a hurry tractors show up. I watched a 5240 Maxxum in rough shape go by for 4000$ this summer. Cab 4wd and loader, needed a few things including tires and joystick cables. Watched a clean MF 6255 with nice low hours, cab 4wd, loader and dynashift transmission go for 14,000$.

I don't know the numbers well but a nice 2006 or so 120 hp 6000 series NH with cab/4wd/loader went for 27,500$ recently with a few attachments.

I'd say it takes looking at about 100 tractors here to find a deal lately. There are still some dealers flooded with tradeins due to the low financing rates. Two dealers I've been watching have sat on used tractors up to 3 years now trying to get what they wanted, just now are coming down in price.


----------



## Vol

I have a Bobcat with the Kubota motor.....it fires up instantly.....doesn't matter the time of year. Of course, when its cold you have to wait and watch the countdown of 10 seconds on the glow plug. There is nothing wrong with the Kubota motor, but I am also a big fan of Case Maxxums. I think its a win/win....you just have to decide which one is right for you.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430

I'll try to post the Kubota pic again. It is a little faded, but so is my M-7040, which spends about 1/2 t's life outside. Only inherent bad thing I know about Kubotas is the paint fades.


----------



## JD3430

slowzuki said:


> If you look around and aren't in a hurry tractors show up. *I watched a 5240 Maxxum in rough shape go by for 4000$ this summer. Cab 4wd and loader, needed a few things including tires and joystick cables. Watched a clean MF 6255 with nice low hours, cab 4wd, loader and dynashift transmission go for 14,000$.*
> 
> I don't know the numbers well but a nice 2006 or so 120 hp 6000 series NH with cab/4wd/loader went for 27,500$ recently with a few attachments.
> 
> I'd say it takes looking at about 100 tractors here to find a deal lately. There are still some dealers flooded with tradeins due to the low financing rates. Two dealers I've been watching have sat on used tractors up to 3 years now trying to get what they wanted, just now are coming down in price.


Man those are insane low prices. You can't buy a diesel garden tractor down here for $4,000. I've been looking at tractors off and on since last February. Tired of it.


----------



## rjmoses

The Kubota looks pretty good on the outside. How's it look underneath the hood?

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg

First off this is a good time to buy, buy within the next couple of months for the best
price. I like the maxxums......wouldn't be scared about the hours, just look it over real good, if its from a dealer, see if you can run it through the paces, make an offer, for either tractor price seems a bit high, no loader? Also jd you didn't mention tranny, why not, it's one of the more important aspects of a tractor, any advantage for either one in so far as tranny goes? A Deere with synchro tranny vs. ivt is major difference, in price and operability. Good luck and don't be afraid to make an offer, for the maxxum, I would point out all that's wrong with it, what it's gonna need, and then offer a price of 20k. If he turns it down, he will, now you have a starting point from your vantage point, right now the starting price is to his advantage, swap those two......tell him you'll write a check for 20k right now. Now he knows two things, you're a serious buyer and you're going to have to get right to sell a tractor to this fella. Next thing to do is leave that dealership because you probably won't be able to get together at those prices, most will call you back, try to put the deal together, under no circumstances do I buy that tractor the first day, unless he says he will do 20k. Then ask if hes going to fill er up.







My thoughts. Good luck


----------



## JD3430

No loader on either tractor. Really need a loader, but can't afford at this time.
It does seem like prices are dropping.


----------



## Gearclash

> No loader on either tractor. Really need a loader, but can't afford at this time


Best way to buy one is a package deal. Many times it seems that a used tractor that has a loader on it is little or no cost more than the bare tractor. My MX170 w/L750 was lower priced than comparable bare tractors. I think it is because dealers might not like getting stuck with a bare loader to try to sell.



> Also jd you didn't mention tranny, why not, it's one of the more important aspects of a tractor, any advantage for either one in so far as tranny goes?


Little opinion about the Maxxum trans; don't be afraid of a syncho trans. Same number of gears (16); sometimes is handier than the partial powershift, and does not have powershift clutch packs to fail. jm$.02


----------



## JD3430

Trans:
Definately want at least 12 gears, hydraulic shuttle and a l/h reverser. My little M-7040 only has 8 gears and I can see the "voids" between them can be frustrating at times.
The M125X has 16 speeds, hyd shuttle and a reverser. I think the Maxxum has the same.
I spoke with the dealer about the 125 some more yesterday. He'll throw a new loader on for $7,500. I can't do it. Might have to buy bare tractor and add loader later (which will end up involving me selling a piece of equipment I no longer use to fund the loader purchase).
I'm really trying to avoid too many payments.


----------



## Josh in WNY

As far as loaders, keep an eye out at auctions. You may be able to pick up a loader cheaper there that will meet your needs. Also, I don't know if either of these tractors require any modifications to the hydraulics in order to mount a loader, but that should be considered too. I picked up a nice IH 2250 quick-attach loader with a joystick control for my IH 784 for about $1,200. Had a little more money in it to get it hauled home and I had to add the power-beyond port to the 784, but all together I think I'm still below $2,000 overall.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42

We bought our 125 with 35 hrs, less than a year old and the paint was faded really the only down fall. It is truely sickening the price difference between red/green and orange. I would give anything to get into a new case maxxum but in this business paying an extra $30000 for a tractor does the same thing is silly. And kubota is really coming alone with their new line up and competing with the big boys. Hell guys FENDT tractors will be avalable in the US next year be interesting if they will be competitive too.


----------



## swmnhay

_Fendt tractors have been available HERE for a few yrs.2 dealers within 60 miles that i know of.They are not cheap._


----------



## brandenburgcattle42

Interesting i have never see one around here. But they look like a great machine.


----------



## carcajou

Been pricing new tractors lately and there is little difference between Kubota and John Deere when they are similarly equipped. Kubota has better financing though.


----------



## JD3430

carcajou said:


> Been pricing new tractors lately and there is *little difference between Kubota and John Deere *when they are similarly equipped. Kubota has better financing though.


Are you sure? I have been pricing them and orange is usually about $10,000 less in my area.
The new M135X and 126X are probably the best value for the dollar I've seen.
I would love to have a new Deere 100-125HP hay tractor, but they're about $80,000.


----------



## carcajou

Yup very little difference. The new cab will sure help their sales, the old style was a deal breaker for myself , and a few others my dealer told me.

Up here Kubota seems to be going after the hay producers, word is that the Kubota dealers will soon be Vermeer dealers too.

Does anyone know the torque specs on the M135X? Can't seem to find them

Found them thanks anyway


----------



## JD3430

When you say the "cab was a deal breaker", do you mean JD cab or Kubota cab?
Which Deere that you priced was the same price as Kubota M-135?

BTW: Just found a Case-IH MX120 *with loader *& 3,500hrs. Trying to get price.
I can get used M-125X with loader for 39,900 or 32,500 w/o loader.
So far can't find a deal that even comes close. Honestly, i keep hoping a Deere or a Case-IH will come up for sale that would compete with this deal, but so far nothing even close.....


----------



## urednecku

Kubota must have raised their prices considerable. 5 years ago my M7040 with FEL was delivered for about the same price as a comparable JD, with-OUT the FEL. (And that was a used/new JD somebody had bought & used it for about a month then decided it was not what he wanted.)
Of course, the individual dealer could have a lot to do with the prices.


----------



## carcajou

The older  M135X cab did not have enough headroom IMO.

JD 7230 premium MFWD 24 sp, (40km/hr) 520 rubber H360 loader w/ grapple rear weights

JD 7330 std MFWD 20spd (40km/hr) 520 rubber H360 loader w/grapple and a few extras, rear weights

Kubota M135GX (larger cab) LA2254 loader w/grapple, front suspension, rear weights

all within $ 2000 of each other, don't ask the price please

Before someone asks i don't want a new 4 cyl Deere , much prefer their 6 cyl models

The JD 7230 has about the same torque specs as the Kubota, the 7330 will pull them both around


----------



## ForemanTX

My neighbor just purchased a M135 with loader paid 70,000new,he also has a 135hp NH and he likes the Kubota over the NH,says tank for tank the kubota gets more hours. The NH's cab is bigger but he has had a/c problems since day one. He did say the NH was heavier but pull the large chisel plow have to run both in 4x4 anyways. We have run kubotas next door to him for years and he started talking to me about them before he made his descion and for same tractor in other colors no way there price was close to the Kubota with same options,they were 70+ without a loader.

As mentioned before with either tractor going to depend on how the previous owner cared for it...


----------



## swmnhay

carcajou said:


> The older M135X cab did not have enough headroom IMO.
> 
> JD 7230 premium MFWD 24 sp, (40km/hr) 520 rubber H360 loader w/ grapple rear weights
> 
> JD 7330 std MFWD 20spd (40km/hr) 520 rubber H360 loader w/grapple and a few extras, rear weights
> 
> Kubota M135GX (larger cab) LA2254 loader w/grapple, front suspension, rear weights
> 
> all within $ 2000 of each other, don't ask the price please
> 
> Before someone asks i don't want a new 4 cyl Deere , much prefer their 6 cyl models
> 
> The JD 7230 has about the same torque specs as the Kubota, the 7330 will pull them both around


They must give you Canadians better deals on JD's







I'd say about 30K difference on the tractors you listed HERE.


----------



## JD3430

Wow, if there's one thing I would ever hear negative about Kubota, it would be cab space. I thought they were pretty roomy and I'm not small, either. Then again, I've only been in a few other brands' cabs. lol

I'll check out used prioces on 7230, but my guess is I won't find one within 5-10K of the Kubota The Kubota is 32,750.


----------



## swmnhay

JD3430 said:


> Wow, if there's one thing I would ever hear negative about Kubota, it would be cab space. I thought they were pretty roomy and I'm not small, either. Then again, I've only been in a few other brands' cabs. lol
> 
> I'll check out used prioces on 7230, but my guess is I won't find one within 5-10K of the Kubota The Kubota is 32,750.


http://www.tractorhouse.com/list/list.aspx?ETID=1&catid=1109&Manu=JOHN+DEERE&Mdltxt=7230&mdlx=exact


----------



## JD3430

Just searched 7230's. There are 159 of them on tractor house. The lowest price one was $49,000. It was open station 2WD. Hardly a comparison. To Caracjou's defense, that's a tractor made from 2009-to 2012.
If I go back to the prevuious model (7220) there are 20 used units for sale. All of them are about $20,000-$40,000 more than the used M-125X I'm considering.
In all my research, I'd have to go back to an early 90's 3255 Deere to sniff anything under $33,000.
I love Deere, but a 3255 is a relic of a tractor compared to an M-125X. Tough and sturdy, but pretty archaic compared to the Kubota.
If i jump to a 6420, they are on average $15,000 more than it, too.

If anyone can find me a Deere 120HP cab 4WD tractor with under 3,000 hrs and a decent amount of features in good condition for under $33,000, please show it. I'd consider buying it!!

Don't want a Orange v. Green war. Deere wins!!! I have no problem admitting Deere is better than Kubota, but they aren't _that much _better. I can't even afford the Kubota, but I think it's the most/best tractor avaialable for under 33K I can find.


----------



## slowzuki

In Canada Kubota has always been priced premium, up to the last couple of year Kubota in Canada was about 25% more that the US prices after exchange. They are pretty close to inline with exchange and the other brands pricing now.

Not to pick hairs, but I normally wouldn't put the M120/M135 size Kubota's in a 7000 series tractor class, they are better matched to the 6000 series machine.

Re cab size, the Kubota's have always had smaller type cabs and have really worked to escape that rep the last couple of updates. My L5030 has a puny cab, but its something like 6" wider than the L00 and L10 series. The L40's they made it taller by moving some A/C stuff.

The M6800/8200/9000 had a bit of a tight cab too but good for single operator visibility while feeding etc. The newer M40's are even better but not a huge cab. Its nice up close to buildings etc or in barns.

Honestly there are two cabs that I've really enjoyed working from, one in the steep nose version of my 5455, and my favourite, a Deutz-Fahr Agrotron Mk3 cab. That agrotron cab with the steep nose of the Mk3 was hands down my favourite cab for loader work and you had a fantastic view of the 3 point, and the ground around you. Weird looking thing though.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42

I am 6'4" 250# guy and i agree the older cab and mine is an 09 is not very roomy and on hot sunny day the ac cant keep up, hoping the new window tint will fix that. But if they have improved the cab in the new ones i would say it would be a huge step forward. I do not like bouncing my head off the roof. And in my area of the mid west there is no point at all pricing red or green new if you are wanting a deal. If money is no option then get a red or green cause they are way nicer to sit in all day especiall the new maxxum line case has, but since i dont have a very high yeilding money tree in my yard i will stick with my Kubota.


----------



## slowzuki

Tint helps but I've found it important to clean your condensor, I'm not sure why but the fins in the Kubotas get plugged with dust really easily. Even if it looks clean from an angle, you get a look in deep and its plugged half way.

My 5030's a/c can keep up until its about 2/3 plugged then it just keeps getting warmer. When its cleaned right out you can usually use the low speed fan setting.

I've got a long piece of 1/4 copper with a blow gun at the start and a 90 bent on the end with a pinch shape to make a nozzle. Still takes a while to get it clean as mine doesn't have a slide out core.



brandenburgcattle42 said:


> on hot sunny day the ac cant keep up, hoping the new window tint will fix that.


----------



## JD3430

brandenburgcattle42 said:


> I am 6'4" 250# guy and i agree the older cab and mine is an 09 is not very roomy and on hot sunny day the ac cant keep up, hoping the new window tint will fix that. But if they have improved the cab in the new ones i would say it would be a huge step forward. I do not like bouncing my head off the roof. And in my area of the mid west there is no point at all pricing red or green new if you are wanting a deal. If money is no option then get a red or green cause they are way nicer to sit in all day especiall the new maxxum line case has, but since i dont have a very high yeilding money tree in my yard i will stick with my Kubota.


I thought it was just me that felt my Kubota AC can't keep up >95*.
I thought there was something wrong with my AC. Just feels like luke-warm air coming out of the vents!!

Also agree on the money tree. I just want a second tractor to make life easier. Red & Green are SOOO much more expensive.
Worth it? Yeah...prolly are, but if you don't have the money, you DONT have the money!!! lol


----------



## brandenburgcattle42

No its not you, it blows cool air it just can beat the heat i am going to tint the back and side windows. Hope it helps cause i have came to far to have a nice cab tractor and still sweat my ass off. I wanna freeze. Lol, and if you dont have the extra defroster kit which i dont have, you have to drive with a window open to keep the wondows clear. It a bitch feeding cows in the winter when i want a warm cab to get into and you dont cause the window.is open. Lol


----------



## JD3430

I have the defroster kit. It can be added after the tractor is built.


----------



## Bonfire

JD3430 said:


> I thought it was just me that felt my Kubota AC can't keep up >95*.
> I thought there was something wrong with my AC. Just feels like luke-warm air coming out of the vents!!


Hi, I'm a newbie, first post.

I have an M6800 (chore tractor) whose AC struggles to keep up in hot weather. I feel there is a design flaw in the mounting of the condensor in relation to the radiator. On my tractor, there is about a 1-2 inch gap between the condensor and the radiator. I think this gap allows too much air to pass around the condensor thus not making it as efficient as it should be. Has this design been changed on the newer Kubota models?

On my JD, the condensor is larger and butted up against the radiator. The air has no choice but to go through the condensor. It's tuff to beat a JD AC when its 105 outside in July. For me, comfort and well designed ergonomics go a long way when choosing a tractor.


----------



## somedevildawg

I'll agree with slowsuki that comparing a 135 to a 7000 is not a good comparison, how about a 6420 with premium package ivt and FEL for 35k? And immediately had to replace ivt for 22k................ivt is nice for haying and loader work, not sure it's that nice however, but IT IS NICE! A/c will freeze you and keep your fav beverage cool in the handy coolcup holder, Deere thinks of everything.......


----------



## slowzuki

A poster who goes by 5030 or Darrell (Daryl?) on here has a Kubota that he put a valve in the heater core line and strips to cover the gap by the condensor to increase air flow. My understanding is it works well. On his newer Kubota I remember him saying the vents pointing at his knees gave him trouble from getting too cold.

We don't get as hot up here as in the south, about 100 F is max, but I never have a/c trouble when the fins are clean. Freezing cold air out the vents, it will fog up the outside of the window if you accidently leave them pointed at the glass.



Bonfire said:


> On my tractor, there is about a 1-2 inch gap between the condensor and the radiator.


----------



## JD3430

carcajou said:


> Yup very little difference. The new cab will sure help their sales, the old style was a deal breaker for myself , and a few others my dealer told me.
> 
> Up here Kubota seems to be going after the hay producers, word is that the Kubota dealers will soon be Vermeer dealers too.
> 
> Does anyone know the torque specs on the M135X? Can't seem to find them
> 
> Found them thanks anyway


Found torque spec on M-125X looks like 350 ftlbs at 1300 rpm.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42

Just picked up a brochure for the new ones and the new cabs are amazing better ac, defrost, room, and everything else is better. They will really be able to compete with jd and case. Dealer said new with a loader you are looking at $85,000 for an M135GX.


----------



## swmnhay

brandenburgcattle42 said:


> Just picked up a brochure for the new ones and the new cabs are amazing better ac, defrost, room, and everything else is better. They will really be able to compete with jd and case. Dealer said new with a loader you are looking at $85,000 for an M135GX.


I seen one advertised here for 85K also.The new model with larger cab incresed the price quite a bit.Last yr they sold some for 69K
IIRC


----------



## brandenburgcattle42

Just picked up a brochure for the new ones and the new cabs are amazing better ac, defrost, room, and everything else is better. They will really be able to compete with jd and case. Dealer said new with a loader you are looking at $85,000 for an M135GX.


----------



## JD3430

brandenburgcattle42 said:


> Just picked up a brochure for the new ones and the new cabs are amazing better ac, defrost, room, and everything else is better. They will really be able to compete with jd and case. Dealer said new with a loader you are looking at $85,000 for an M135GX.


Even the older 125X has improved HVAC over my M-series. The vents are up top rather than blowing at your knees. Training seat is included and there's an air ride swivel seat.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42

$85,000 is a good price compared to case ih $100,000+ just seems silly for a utility tractor maybe case is high around here. I dont know. But kubota hands down is your best bang for your buck and with the continued improvements they are real contenders with the red and green now. Lets just hope they can keep their price down


----------



## semi-retired

you can get new caseih 4wd cab wts. for around 43000. 90 eng hp. or i would go with the max. good luck.


----------



## JD3430

Welcome to the site Semi retired. You have just joined the best website for hay farming information.


----------



## ANewman

semi-retired said:


> you can get new caseih 4wd cab wts. for around 43000. 90 eng hp. or i would go with the max. good luck.


Thats for bare bones cab tractor. I have a JX series Case. Is not the most operator friendly on long days


----------



## JD3430

The thing that gets me about the JX is that it's a tractor built in a foreign country (Turkey) by a foreign owned company (Fiat).


----------



## slowzuki

Just to follow up on this good Kubota data, I've got about 4 hours seat time in my old Kubota M-120 now. Under the skin its similar to the M-125x/126x/135x etc models as well minus the electronic autoshift stuff.

The old models cab (pre GX series) is quite comfy for 1 average sized person. The controls are laid out well. The door opening is too narrow for bigger folks so you would need to remember to pop the tilt steering up when you leave the cab.

The roof is shaped to stop you from banging your head but if you are 6 ft plus with a long torso, you will probably smack it sometime.

In comparison my Kubota L5030's cab is tiny, but my MF 5455 cab is much much larger. My AC7010 is a much smaller cab, the kubota is closer to the AC 8000 series size cab.

The tractor handles very much like any other 6000 series sized machine. It definately is not a 7000 series tractor, the rear castings and hitch components will tell you that.

It feels much bigger and heavier than my MF5455 although the two weigh about the same. I think its the almost 12" longer wheelbase on the Kubota. The MF5455 is known for its beefy rear end and 3 point hitch lift ratings and that is apparent comparing the two. I think the MF is rated for 3 times the Kubota? The kubota can have a pair of external assist cylinders added on to help out.

The 8x2 powershift transmisson feels very much like the NH 6x3 powershift except the harsh change is 3-4 on the Kubota, I think the NH is 4-5 if I recall? The steps/spacing are very similar on the Kubota as it doesn't have the 25 mph road gear.

The steps are way smaller than my AC7010 that is only a 6x2 ps tranny.

Anyways, thats the first day review.


----------

